# You know you have a chi if



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

You have a permanant heater in your bed.
Your ankles get licked dry when you step out of the shower


YOUR TURN


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

you hear strange noises and see socks flying across the room :lol:


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

every time you even think about sitting..theyre waiting for their turn in your lap. I have 1 who only needs to see your knees bend and shes airborne!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

your ears are frequently wet !


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Everytime they hear the laptop close they know it's time to play.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

even when youre not at home youre looking at the ground to see if anyones under your feet


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

If you get attacked walking in the door from work and licked and kissed to death. I look forward to it every day!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

There's a tiny tongue up your nose!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

You find Greenies in your purse, in the laundry basket full of clean clothes or underneath your pillow!


----------



## jesseka (Sep 11, 2004)

there are little tiny clothes in your hamper


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

You know when you have a chihuahua when you find more tiny blankets and toys and milkbones in your bed then you have blankets and pillows your size....


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL...these are great! I find all of these to be true!! :lol: 


You spend much more on pet accessories than you'd ever dream of spending on yourself!


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

You know you have a chihuahua when, purse shopping you look for the ones that will fit your wallet and your dog!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

...you get only the groceries you absolutely need because it's getting cooler outside and your baby needs a new sweater.

...a friendly kiss on the nose ends up with you getting your brain tickled. (Or is this one just me? I swear, Josie's tongue goes so far up my nose sometimes that she tickles my brain.)

I totally identify with soooo many of those!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

*You know you have a chihuahua if...*

You're sleeping soundly and a cold nose suddenly hits your lips...


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

your wallets empty, but your house looks like Petsmarts toy section exploded in the livingroom.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

You can hear snoring near your feet when no one is in your bed!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

You wake up to something fuzzy around your head and a little tail wagging and as you stumble out of bed you reach for the dog food before the coffee.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

you wake up stiff all over cause your little baby chi was under the covers in the crook of your knees all comfy and you didn't want to move to disturb her......

you know what zoomies are and you use the term almost on a daily basis :wave: 

you know how it feels to have a tongue up your nose.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

*haha* all of them apply here! :lol: 

you buy gourmet food for your pups but not for yourself!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

PB&J'sMom said:


> your wallets empty, but your house looks like Petsmarts toy section exploded in the livingroom.


I love that one!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> you know what zoomies are and you use the term almost on a daily basis :wave:


And even your non-chi-owning friends know what zoomies are. :lol:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Your wallet, cell phone, ipaq, desktop.... is full of pictures of your "little one" and its not a child. (Though you can find the kids' pics behind the chi's)


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

You plan errands in these catagories- Can bring the dog and can't bring the dog.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

You plan your day around your dog's meal times.

You automatically roll over to "nesting position" when you feel little paws tapping your leg.
Everytime you see a fleecey little blanket you think "my puppy would love that!"


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

You have no room in bed ( hanging off the edge) and find a little chi sprawled out accross the bed like a starfish


----------



## Hairjinx (Oct 22, 2005)

Your husband complains that the Chi gets more kisses then he does
!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Tucker said:


> Your wallet, cell phone, ipaq, desktop.... is full of pictures of your "little one" and its not a child. (Though you can find the kids' pics behind the chi's)


That is so true


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

when you look around the house and your house has more chi beds and or pillows then you have furniture... 

and you have to use a stool to store his toys in and that is only part of the toys..


----------



## chilover2 (Oct 5, 2005)

:shock: when you're woke up with kisses all over your face and mouth


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Scooby said:


> You plan errands in these catagories- Can bring the dog and can't bring the dog.


You beat me to that one.

You know you're a chi owner if... you learn to knit so you can make your dog sweaters. (Finished my first one - looks like crap though.)

When you're shopping with your chi, you ask their opinion on all purchases - dog related or not. When you're shopping without him/her, you wonder what your dog would think of you buying the toilet paper that's on sale instead of the regular brand.

Your chi has business cards and you hand more of them out than you do of your own. (Or maybe this one is just me.)


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

> Your chi has business cards and you hand more of them out than you do of your own. (Or maybe this one is just me.)


WOW! Cooper has his own business cards? He's making me jealous... good looks, fame, his own website, business cards  Sounds like he's on a roll  I'm curious as to what they look like  If you have a scanner could you scan one and post it? Or just take a pic of it 

Anywho.... I have 2 contributions (both of which are true by the way)
You know you have a Chi if:

You buy a newspaper and it has nothing to do with what articles are in it 

You hear the clicking of your keyboard as you type and look around to see if it's your little guy skittering across the floor  (That one happens to me sometimes and may signify that I've gone completely out of my mind. I'm harmless though  )


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

If you go to the vet's office just to look at the new cool stuff and call once a week to check if they have new stock...

If you know what it feels like to have your teeth licked.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you know you own chi's when asked wich best friends you have you immediately you think of them  

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> you know you own chi's when asked wich best friends you have you immediately you think of them
> 
> kisses nat


Lily is my best friend as well. Who else could possibly be as loyal, as loving and completely accepting of us? :wave:


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

These are all wonderful entry's keep them coming....


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

kipbug said:


> > Your chi has business cards and you hand more of them out than you do of your own. (Or maybe this one is just me.)
> 
> 
> WOW! Cooper has his own business cards? He's making me jealous... good looks, fame, his own website, business cards  Sounds like he's on a roll  I'm curious as to what they look like  If you have a scanner could you scan one and post it? Or just take a pic of it


LOL I'll post a pic when we get home of his business card. It just has his name and website/email on it for people that stop and say "oh what a cute boy!" ... then we give it out so they can look at his site.

What can I say? I live in Austin where technology is king - if you don't have a website, you're behind the times. LOL

OmaKitty has cards and a website as well... we usually give them out with Cooper's card. (http://www.omas-place.com)


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

All the above and so much more. I know I can't sit and eat a ice cream with out sharing..


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

when you rush home from work or where ever just because you miss them!

I love this.......and they are all so true!


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

I thought of another one. When you go home for your hour lunch break because you can't handle the thought of him being by himself.


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

You find yourself going to the *pet store *to purchase a "fall wardrobe" 
(Guilty)

You are purchasing clothes in extra small when you haven't worn less than an extra large since highschool.


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

When you sneak you chi in your purse so he can go every place you go!!! 

(Turbo is currently working on his degree in Psychology with me, and no one needs to know!!!)


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

You no longer do your hair and makeup in the morning so you can spend more time with your furbaby!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Or if you do fix your make-up you do it in the car on your way to work so you don't waste precious chi moments before work.

You walk in the house and say "Hi baby" and you are not talking to your human child and what's worse is that everyone in the house knows that you are not talking to them.

You find yourself lifting up cushions on the couch to make sure no one is snuggled underneath them before you sit down even when you are not in your own home.


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

LuvMyChiwawas said:


> Or if you do fix your make-up you do it in the car on your way to work so you don't waste precious chi moments.
> 
> You walk in the house and say "Hi baby" and you are not talking to your human child and what's worse is that everyone in the house knows that you are not talking to them.
> 
> You find yourself lifting up cushions on the couch before you sit down even when you are not in your own home.


Ahh... Yes, the car!!!!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

You have more fotos of your furbaby than your human babies...

These are so true, I'm glad I'm not alone!!


----------

